# Creepy rock music



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

In my party mix I usually throw in some Cradle of Filth, Rob Zombie, I Am Ghost, Marilyn Manson and so on.

Here's some starting point suggestions for songs you can toss in:

Cradle of Filth - Her Ghost In The Fog, Halloween II
White Zombie - I'm Your Boogieman
Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare
Metallica - Call Of Ktulu
Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Van Helsing's Curse has some good creepy rock songs.


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Check out the Ghastly Ones. Not metal, more haunted surf rock, but damn good..


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

For my tutorial videos here's some of the songs I used:

Kingdom - David Gahan
Angel - Massive Attack
One Love - Aiden
Force Majeure - Ars Arcana
Tomb Sweet Tomb - Delirium Dog
Tyrannos - Ars Arcana
Dryka - Ars Arcana
River of Joy - Black Lab
A Stone's Throw - Black Lab
This Blood - Black Lab
White Rabbit - Collide
Bloodletting - Concrete Blond
Stay - Delirium Dog
Pompeii - E.S Posthumus

Some other great creepy rock songs:

Not Your Savior - Midnight Syndicate
Lost - Midnight Syndicate
Just Like You Imagined - NIN
Hand that Feeds - NIN
Save Yourself - Stabbing Westward
Breath - Breaking Benjamin
Cry Little Sister - Aiden 

_Any_ Static - X, Rob Zombie, Disturbed


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out Detroits own HALLOWEEN.
WWW.HALLOWEENTHEBAND.COM


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know how HARD you like your rock but you can't go wrong with "Lordi" this kick ass Scandinavian Band who wears all these F'd up monster costumes and makes music that's about Monsters and the Devil .. crap like that. There videos are wild also .. "Hardrock Halleluja" "The Devil is a loser" and "Who's your daddy" are good ones but not really Halloweenie (even though the videos are) 

Leave it to a bunch of Vikings to bring in that Melt your Face off Rock.

You could give these a play:





 - "Blood Red Sandman"





 - "Would you love a Monster-man"


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

If you're looking for creepy, you can't get better than Slayer, though their music isn't for the easily offended. The lyrics can be hard to understand and are just brutal. I think these videos include the lyrics so the whole family can sing along


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Jerry Vayne makes metal and hard rock ambient music for haunted houses. VERY cool stuff...

http://www.jerryvayne.com
http://www.myspace.com/jerryvaynemusic


----------



## krypt (May 31, 2010)

*creepy rock music*

the song that i am planning on using, is the first minute of devildriver - hold back the day maybe you could use this as well. if its to your liking. also there is the band Creature Feature all of their songs have a creepy sound to them. hope this helps.


----------



## bullykai (Jun 26, 2010)

Zombie girl - the darkness, is a good one to add to the list...what I find makes a great cd is to add affects to the songs and between songs use effects AND movie clips (especially from johnny got his gun) I have also used saw, IT, devils rejects, Halloween, exorcist, hellraiser, and used a intro from ZACHERLI !!!!

If anyone is interested in the disk or files let me know at : [email protected] ..id be happy to share


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

...............................


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

The intro to Ozzy's Mr Crowley...the whole song rocks for that matter.
Blue Oyster Cults Joan Crawford has risen from the grave
Coopers Nightmare


----------



## ghostsrunner (Jun 27, 2010)

*Kewl*



cathartik said:


> In my party mix I usually throw in some Cradle of Filth, Rob Zombie, I Am Ghost, Marilyn Manson and so on.
> 
> Here's some starting point suggestions for songs you can toss in:
> 
> ...


Hi , This kewl where can I find those and more online for free?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This thread topic has now added the following songs to my playlist:

The Tubular Hell by Van Helsing
Greatest Show Unearthed, A Gory Demise and Bound & Gagged by Creature Feature
The Darkness by Zombie Girl

Thanks for these great suggestions


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

repo_man said:


> Van Helsing's Curse has some good creepy rock songs.


I agree with repo_man Van Helsings Curse is kickin' and my favorite track is "Pain" which is a cover of Black Sabbath's "Black Sabbath" which is also on my favorite Halloween music list.


----------

